# Perl and mySQL problems



## Matsaki (Oct 11, 2004)

I am NOT a good UNIX user so I try to use webmin as much as possible. I now ry to start up my Apache/PHP/mySQL for local webbrowsing. In fact the setup is working now and I can see my PHP with mySQL pages locally.

BUT Webmin is making some complaints:

In mySQL db controll I get the message:
*Warning: The Perl modules DBI and DBD::mysql are not installed on your system, so Webmin will not be able to reliably access your MySQL database. Click here to install them now.* 

and then I click install and get the following error message after downloaded and trying to install:

"    I see you're using perl 5.008 on darwin-thread-multi, okay.
    Remember to actually *read* the README file!
    Use  'make' to build the software (dmake or nmake on Windows).
    Then 'make test' to execute self tests.
    Then 'make install' to install the DBI and then delete this working
    directory before unpacking and building any DBD::* drivers.

Writing Makefile for DBI
sh: line 1: make: command not found"

Whats going on here


----------



## marqrdt (Oct 12, 2004)

Matsaki said:
			
		

> I am NOT a good UNIX user so I try to use webmin as much as possible. I now ry to start up my Apache/PHP/mySQL for local webbrowsing. In fact the setup is working now and I can see my PHP with mySQL pages locally.
> 
> BUT Webmin is making some complaints:
> 
> ...



I had similar trouble installing DBD::mysql using Webmin's perl module installer. You can do it by hand:
(I have root enabled, i don't know how you're setup.)
As root, run the command:
perl -MCPAN -e'shell'

Follow the instructions about setting up CPAN for the first time. You'll probably need to choose some download mirrors. I choose about 15 or so for redundancy. When you get to a '>' prompt, type:
install DBD::mysql

You'll need to be connected to the internet for this. It might say that it needs to install some prerequisite modules first-- answer 'y' to all these questions. If you installed MySQL into /usr/local/mysql, it should find the necessary libraries to compile. I hope this'll get you going.   

Paul M.


----------



## Matsaki (Oct 12, 2004)

No Go   

Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Warning: prerequisite DBI 1.08 not found.
Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /sw/lib/perl5 /sw/lib/perl5/darwin /System/Library/Perl/darwin-thread-multi /System/Library/Perl /Library/Perl/darwin-thread-multi /Library/Perl /Library/Perl /Network/Library/Perl/darwin-thread-multi /Network/Library/Perl /Network/Library/Perl .) at Makefile.PL line 294.
Running make test
  Make had some problems, maybe interrupted? Won't test
Running make install
  Make had some problems, maybe interrupted? Won't install

cpan> install DBD::mysql
Running install for module DBD::mysql
Running make for R/RU/RUDY/DBD-mysql-2.9004.tar.gz
  Is already unwrapped into directory /Users/mats/.cpan/build/DBD-mysql-2.9004
  Makefile.PL returned status 512
Running make test
  Make had some problems, maybe interrupted? Won't test


----------



## btoneill (Oct 13, 2004)

You need to install DBI first, then you can install DBD:mysql.

Brian


----------



## Matsaki (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok I tried to install the whole DBI Package first and this is the return 

  CPAN.pm: Going to build K/KE/KENSHAN/IO-Tee-0.64.tar.gz

Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for IO::Tee
    -- NOT OK
Running make test
  Can't test without successful make
Running make install
  make had returned bad status, install seems impossible
Running make for T/TL/TLOWERY/DBI-Shell-11.93.tar.gz
  Is already unwrapped into directory /Users/mats/.cpan/build/DBI-Shell-11.93

  CPAN.pm: Going to build T/TL/TLOWERY/DBI-Shell-11.93.tar.gz

    -- NOT OK
Running make test
  Can't test without successful make
Running make install
  make had returned bad status, install seems impossible


----------



## marqrdt (Oct 14, 2004)

Could it be that you don't have the Developer Tools package installed? It looks like it can't find the 'make' command. Just a guess. Go to http://developer.apple.com and you should find instructions on installing them. It's free.


----------



## Matsaki (Oct 14, 2004)

I have the newest of developer tools Xcode 1.5 installed


----------

